# Zebra (Equus quagga (Equus burchelli))captive care



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I would say "this is a random question" but know what this forum is like this may be quite sensible?! : victory:

I want a few Zebras they've always fascinated me, and seeing them out in Africa was just amazing!. I have been doing some research but I am unable to find much information about the captive care of them_._ Is their care similar to that of the horse?? (With the added security requirements conforming to the DWAL of course!)


Cheers! : victory:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Pirate7 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I would say "this is a random question" but know what this forum is like this may be quite sensible?! : victory:
> 
> ...



Similar care, yes. However, they are flippin' dangerous! Sure, there is the occasional tamed zebra (a circus was recently selling one), but if you have a small group, they are much more likely to be utterly mental. 

When I worked at the zoo, you were permitted to work with the tigers WAY before you were ever allowed near the zebras.


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> Similar care, yes. However, they are flippin' dangerous! Sure, there is the occasional tamed zebra (a circus was recently selling one), but if you have a small group, they are much more likely to be utterly mental.
> 
> When I worked at the zoo, you were permitted to work with the tigers WAY before you were ever allowed near the zebras.


Sweet cheers. So probably cost the same amount to house/feed/ etc..
Yeah I saw how dangerous they where whilst I was in Africa, it still doesn't stop me from wanting them. If I did pursue them, then i'd be a in a number of years time, and im not like some monkey retard who wants one because they're cool. I want one as it's been a life long dream. Hence why I am starting research a few years early, as you can never do too much research!

That's cool, i'd love a couple of tigers too, but somehow I think that maybe less possible than Zebras... 

cheers though dude.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Pirate7 said:


> Sweet cheers. So probably cost the same amount to house/feed/ etc..


Well, I'm sure they would cost a fair amount more than regular horses to house. The fencing alone would be rather pricey to satisfy the DWA inspection. Security would be a huge issue that you don't really have when acquiring domestic horses.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

See if you can contact Terri Hill who owns a small collection of surplus zebra, she goes by the name of Tizer on zoochat. Honestly your best contact in the UK.


----------



## afanexotichobby (Jan 13, 2011)

*if you want to go to hospital buy a zebra lol*

My ex boss bought the zebra mrchriss is talking about and yes he is handleable to a certain extent and I worked with him for ages and to put it politely he was a fooking asshole, he had no manners ( not that he should have being a zebra but being born in a circus youd think hè would) he will come at you mouth open and seriously bite if your not fast enough, he will kick and kick and kick, what a rather unpleasant animal I unfortunately had to work with but saying that he was handleable if you can control a highly strung 17hh sports stallion you stand a better chance in controlling a zebra pmsl and I mean a very little chance as jesus they are strong, I wouldnt wish owning or working with 1 on anybody most dangerous animal Iv ever worked with and will never go near 1 again


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

afanexotichobby said:


> My ex boss bought the zebra mrchriss is talking about and yes he is handleable to a certain extent and I worked with him for ages and to put it politely he was a fooking asshole, he had no manners ( not that he should have being a zebra but being born in a circus youd think hè would) he will come at you mouth open and seriously bite if your not fast enough, he will kick and kick and kick, what a rather unpleasant animal I unfortunately had to work with but saying that he was handleable if you can control a highly strung 17hh sports stallion you stand a better chance in controlling a zebra pmsl and I mean a very little chance as jesus they are strong, I wouldnt wish owning or working with 1 on anybody most dangerous animal Iv ever worked with and will never go near 1 again


Interesting to hear what happened to it. From what the ad said, they were making it out to be all lovely and sweet!


----------



## afanexotichobby (Jan 13, 2011)

Well going by what Iv heared about zebra he is sweet and lovely lol but hes very split personality either nice because he knows its feeding time or he wants to eat you litterally and has no fear of people at all tbh he isnt scared of anything, stunning to look at and thats about it, he comes when hes called from the top of the mountain with his mule friend and then is led into their night quarters he also wears a horses rug in the winter which he tolerates being put on and off if theres 3 of you to do it 2 on his head and 1 doing the rug he also has heat lamp if it gets to cold we did have -15 where he is last winter when it snowed, it cost a hell of a lot for the fencing he has post and rail with sheep fencing also all around 2 strands of electric fence about 5ft


----------



## afanexotichobby (Jan 13, 2011)

If youd like a strange and wonderfull animal get some reindeer they are awesome


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Is he a Grants zebra?

We had Grevy's at the zoo I worked at. Wasn't allowed to work with them (apart from occasionally mucking out their stables), 'cos they were bloody nuts, and a lot bigger than the other kinds.

Reindeer are great…..but again, the stags can be pretty nasty! I've seen someone get their leg broken by one.


----------



## afanexotichobby (Jan 13, 2011)

Ye think he was a grants zebra quite small, the reindeer I worked with were castrated male and were a delight allowed us to lead them to their paddocks and came when called they honestly were very nice animals but I have heared they can do damage if they want to but deffo more manageable than a zebra


----------

